# New Sig M11A1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a Sig M11A1 last year, but sold it to help pay for a Dan Wesson 1911. I kinda missed it - just got a new one in. Out of the 4 Sigs I previously owned, this was my favorite.


----------



## NuclearNights (May 21, 2015)

Did you buy a Valor? Awesome!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NuclearNights said:


> Did you buy a Valor? Awesome!


Yes, I bought a Valor last summer - but I sold my previous M11A1 to buy a VBOB (bobtailed Valor). I have two Dan Wessons


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I put a couple of hundred rounds thru it. Gun worked 100%. Glad to see that. I shot some hydrashok and Critical Defense thru it - I did better with the critical defense. That will be the defensive round in the gun.

I put a few rounds thru my P2000 as well. I notice that I honestly shoot all these sub 4 inch guns about the same - Hk P2000, HK P2000sk, M11A1 and the PX4 compact. I shoot them all about the same. And, about the same with my Shield at 7 yards. At 15, the others do better, because they are a little bigger than the Shield.

I do notice that for group size, I shoot tighter groups with bigger guns - especially at 15 yards. 

However, I can make a better group at rapid fire with the shorter guns. Since like 90+% of self defense shooting are at 7 yards or closer, the smaller guns would be more useful. And, more likely to be carried.

But, shooting nice groups are fun at the range, I like to shoot one of my Beretta 92's, my fullsize 1911 or my Glock 17. 

I think I am finished buying small guns. My last 4 were small guns. Anything else I buy will be larger guns... I do want the Glock 41, but after buying so much plastic lately, I think I may want another metal gun next


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't blame you for feeling that way about the M11....it's my favorite SIG too. Very nice buddy! :smt1099


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I am trying to talk my son into buying one for concealed carry. Who has the best prices at the moment?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought mine from Buds.

Go to wikiarms.com and do a search for that gun model. It will show you prices from all the online shops.


----------

